# Anyone know of a boarding facility near either cypress or Katy Texas??!!!



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am moving in two months to the cypress or Katy area of texas and I want to find a horse stable for my horse. I am moving from vancouver washington so its not like I can go look around at different stables. Any help will be greatly appreciated!

EDIT: Cypress and Katy texas is by houston so houston would work too.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

what type of riding do you do? I know some big hunter/jumper show barns, but most of them a little pricey if that's not what you're into.


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

I live on the south side of Houston, so I am not familiar with any in the Cypress/Katy area. Heck, my horse and donkey live at my house on our property, so I don't even know of any in this area. Just wanted to say welcome to Texas! Sorry I am of no help.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

upnover- I have always wanted to do hunter jumper but have never had a horse that was able to do it. Is there horses you can lease there? I would be interested in leasing until I am able to buy another horse. I have a paint gelding, but I am afraid he wont be big enough to jump. Also how much is the board?

Starsky: Thanks


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> upnover- I have always wanted to do hunter jumper but have never had a horse that was able to do it. Is there horses you can lease there? I would be interested in leasing until I am able to buy another horse. I have a paint gelding, but I am afraid he wont be big enough to jump. Also how much is the board?
> 
> Starsky: Thanks


It will depend on the barn. Most lesson barns will have good lesson horses that will give you a feel. check out...

THJA Main Page and GHHJA 

There are lists of trainers/barns in your area that you can look up. You can find one that will be a good match for what you're needing. The trainers I know are the ones who show and travel a lot and own super fancy places. Unless you're wanting to go to rated shows for several weeks out of the year, I'd say find a good lesson barn.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

PS, I wouldn't NOT jump your horse because you think he's too small! I ride mainly ponies and they jump pretty well


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

HAH thanks. Hes only two anyways and he could still grow. Thanks so much for all the info


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL! Ah, I see! No, please don't jump your horse yet.  Give him a few years and go for it!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

hah yea i will for sure!


----------



## lexie03 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if you ever found a nice place to board a horse in the Katy area? I saw your post from a couple years ago and I am moving to Katy from Oregon in December. I really need a place to keep a couple horses near Katy, or hrose property! Can you recommend anything or where to look? 
thank you!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I searched for some on the internet 

Memorial Park Hunters (they have a couple hunters for sale)
Magic Moments Stable
Sam Houston Equestrian Center - Home


----------



## gshirk (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi there, 

I have a very nice barn, a fenced area for feeding, and a 1800 square foot home on 2.5 acres I would like to rent in the Cypress area. Please let me know if you are interested. We would rent the place for $1,900 per month. Please contact me if you are interested at [email protected] and we can talk more details about the place. 


Thanks, 

George Shirk


----------



## gshirk (Dec 17, 2012)

*home and horse stable for rent*

I have a nice barn, fenced area for feeding, and a 1800 square foot home on 2.5 acres that I would like to rent in the Cypress / Houston area. Please contact me if you are interested. I think we are looking to get about $1900 per month for everything. My email is [email protected]


Thanks, 

George Shirk


----------

